# Shingles sealing?



## Coastalbuilders (Oct 6, 2009)

We've put on my roofs but I had my own home roofed by my best crew 1 week ago with a 30 year laminted shingle but noticed that the roof has not layed flat yet. I never noticed this as much doing other peoples roofs because I don't usually go back and check and have not had any complaints. My question is how long does it take for the shingles to lay flat and seal with the cooler temperatures that we are having here in the south.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Coastalbuilders said:


> We've put on my roofs but I had my own home roofed by my best crew 1 week ago with a 30 year laminted shingle but noticed that the roof has not layed flat yet. I never noticed this as much doing other peoples roofs because I don't usually go back and check and have not had any complaints. My question is how long does it take for the shingles to lay flat and seal with the cooler temperatures that we are having here in the south.


In Texas? Most of those shingles should be down after a couple of 80 degree days. Even if it's not "that" hot, the sun will help warm them up (surface temps) a lot. 

Don't know what your pitch is, but on a lower slope roof the shingles will stand out more noticeably. 

I wouldn't stress it. Even if it takes a couple of weeks. If your customers didn't give you any complaints, then you shouldn't worry either. 

Hey, if you have any problems, at least you know where The Contractor lives!

:lol:


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

ya around here HO always ask if the will lay down. every time....should start charging for the same answer. lol



we did a few roofs and told the HO that the shingles should lay down around june.


but i have had roofs seal in 30 degrees and sunny before, so i wouldnt say it would take weeks to seal down, but ya never know


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Were the shingles stored over the ridge? That'll do it. A couple of warm days fixes most of these laying flat issues, unless the shingles were abused.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 24, 2009)

Bent bundles need to sit flat on the deck in the sun to "iron them out" for best application. If it was applied cold they will tighten up some in the heat. Nailed on at 110F with a big fish mouth and it probably will not go away.


----------



## robert (Nov 28, 2005)

Really depends if theres a lot of shade and who installed the roof if the shingles were buckeled when installed they may take a very long time to smooth out,but from what im reading you just installed it so give it time its cool this time of year


----------

